# زيت سيارتك



## أبو مقداد (2 أكتوبر 2007)

معلومات تهم سائقي السيارات
•	عند تغيير زيت المحرك يجب أن لا يكون مستوى الزيت في المحرك أعلى من الحد المسموح به (ويمكن معرفته من خلال سيخ تحدبد مستوى الزيت) حيث أن ارتفاع مستوى الزيت في المحرك يؤدي لتشكل رغوة ناتجة عن خفق الكرنك للزيت وبالتالي خروج الزيت من فتحة المبخر أو ارتفاع ضغط الزيت في المحرك وبالنتيجة نقصان الزيت عن المحرك
•	بعد تشغيل محرك السيارة صباحاً وانتظام دوران المحرك يجب عدم زيادة سرعة الدوران (الضغط على دواسة الوقود) بل يجب ترك المحرك حتى تصل حرارته إلى الحد المسموح وهي إشارة موجودة على ساعة بيان حرارة المحرك. حيث أن زيادة سرعة دوران المحرك( أو كما يصطلح الضوجان) قبل ارتفاع حرارة الزيت يؤدي لتشكل احتكاكات لا يستطيع الزيت تبريدها وتزليقها وبالتالي ضرر المحرك وتآكله
•	يعتقد البعض أن الجو الحار صيفاًُ لا يستدعي إحماء المحرك وهذا خطأ لأن حرارة المحرك المثالية هي بحدود 60 درجة مئوية وهي حرارة لا يمكن أن يصل إليها المحرك من خلال التعرض لحرارة الجو بل يجب ترك المحرك يعمل لمدة تتعلق بطبيعة ونوع السيارة. أو اتباع تعليمات الشركة الصانعة للسيارة لأن هناك نوعيات حديثة للسيارات تستطيع تطبيق حمولات على المحرك قبل غيرها.
•	لا تمزج نوعي زيت مختلفين لأن تفاعل الزيوت مع بعضها يؤدي لخفض فعالية الزيت الناتج وبالتالي يكون أداؤه منخفضاً ويؤذي المحرك.
•	عند فحص زيت المحرك يجب أن يتم ذلك صباحاً قبل تشغيل المحرك لأن دوران المحرك يؤدي لتحريك الزيت فيه وبالتالي لا تحصل على المستوى الحقيقي للزيت ، وإذا اضطر الأمر لقياس مستوى الزيت بعد تشغيل المحرك فيجب أطفاؤه لمدة كافية ثم قياس المستوى.
•	عندما تريد وضع الزيت على يدك لفحص حالته يجب أن تكون حرارته منخفضة أي قريبة من حرارة الجو المعتدل ( بحدود 30 درجة مئوية) ، أولاً حفاظاً على سلامتك وثانياً لأن الزيت الساخن يبدو قليل اللزوجة( رخو، طري)
•	لا تقلق من تحول لون الزيت من لونه الأساسي إلى الأسود بعد وضعه في محرك سيارة الديزل فهذا أمر عادي جداً.
•	يعتقد البعض أن زيت الفلفولين هو زيت علبة سرعة ، بينما في الحقيقة هو اسم شركة صانعة لجميع أنواع الزيوت.

معلومات حول قيادة السيارات
•	عند النظر في المرآة اليسارية الخارجية يجب أن تعلم أن هناك منطقة خلف سيارتك لا تظهر في المرآة ، ويمكن كشف المنطقة بالنظر خلف الكتف الأيسر للتأكد من عدم وجود سيارة تتجاوزك وتقع إلى اليسار والخلف قليلاً من سيارتك.
•	يجب التأكد دائماً من أن الأنوار الخلفية للسيارة تعمل لأنها تحمي من الحوادث وخاصة الضوء الأحمر الذي يعمل عند الضغط على الكوابح ( القرامل) .
•	عند بداية تساقط المطر فإن الطرقات تصبح زلقة جداً وبالتالي يجب تخفيف السرعة وتوخي الحذر الشديد.
•	حزام الأمان هو الوسيلة التي تحمي الراكب والسائق من أثر الاصطدام ويحافظ على حياتك.
•	يجب المحافظة على مسافة أمان كافية بينك وبين السيارة التي أمامك لكي تتمكن من التصرف في حال الخطر وتزداد هذه المسافة بازدياد السرعة.
•	عند ركن السيارة في طريق ذو انحدار أو ميل يجب التأكد من سحب فرامل اليد وتعشيق علبة السرعة وتوجيه العجلات الأمامية باتجاه بعيد عن الخطر.


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (4 أكتوبر 2007)

جهود مشكورة بارك الله فيك


----------



## ضرار العبدلي (4 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور على معلومات


----------



## اشواك ناعمة (4 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لو سمحتو بدي اسال عن زيت بريك السيارات؟؟
الزيت يلي بيستعملو لبريك السيارة بدي اعرف عنه كل شي ومضرة كتير لهالموضوع ومو مسموحلي اكتب موضوع قبل 30 مشاركة؟؟:61: 
ممكن حدا يساعدني بهالموضوع لو سمحتو:80: :11: 
مع شكري السابق للكل:84:
طبعا يلي بدي ياه بهالموضوع هو كيفية صناعته
شو المواد ؟ من شو بيتكون؟ كم تكلفته؟ هي الامور 
منتظرة ردودكم بارك الله فيكم:84:


----------



## muhammad shawa (21 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم ممكن اسال كيف تيم تبيض الزيت بواسطة بودره السليكا


----------



## muhammad shawa (21 فبراير 2011)

من يريد اي فورمله لتصنيع المنظفات الكيميائية لا تتردد بالسوال


----------



## صباحكو (21 فبراير 2011)

*طلب من الاخ محمد*

اخي الكريم 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

لو تكرمت وضع تركيبات منظفات متنوعة ولو توفر عندك تركيبات تخص السيارات مثل منظف موتور السيارة وملمع الاطارات وملمع التابلو وكذلك شامبو سيارات ومعجونة ازالة الزيوت والشحوم عن ايدي العاملين في الكراجات.
مع الشكر الجزيل لك


----------



## فقيه العرب (16 يناير 2014)

ومنكم نستفيد -- شكرا


----------



## saad_srs (16 يناير 2014)

مشكوررررررررر


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (5 مايو 2014)

الف شكر


----------

